# poolewood closing



## kityuser (12 Jan 2003)

people i have just heard that poolewood in sittingbourne kent, is to close its retail store (but with a view to keeping its manufacturing facility open)

i have no idea if this means that the website/mail order will also close!


A BIG shame , as they are cheap, stockists of some really good stuff


----------



## Charley (13 Jan 2003)

Welcome to the Forum - Your the 100th member  

Shame about poolewood closing down, I hope then don't close their website sales down too....


----------



## kityuser (13 Jan 2003)

does this mean i get some kind of special gift ???? (being the 100th member)  

i know what you mean about poolewood, I am local to their shop (a real pipper to find, but well worth it in the end).

somebody in the company passed away recently, (to do with the retail side of things).

A shame, because the sell some really nice stuff, also some stuff u can`t get anywhere else.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2003)

Just a quick note.
Sorry to hear that poolewood may be closing.
Most of the stuff that poolewood sells, apart from their own machines, is avaiable from outer sources such as axminster, craft supplies, and the turners retreat.

Doughnut


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jun 2003)

For fellow Kent turners, Stiles and Bates in Sutton (off the A2 near Dover) is a really friendly company that I can recommend wholeheartedly. Also, they've got some lovely wood!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Sep 2003)

Having spoken to Terry at Poolewood it would appear there has been a mis-understanding regarding Poolewood's closure, they are not due to close and are shortly publishing a new and updated catalogue.

Mike.


----------



## Cutting Crew (19 Dec 2003)

Further to my earlier reply regarding the Poolewood closure, their new catalogue is out and has some new items listed.

More importantly for woodturners they have recently developed jointly with Silverdrive a new lathe, the E1200. This does away with the Poolewood universal joint at the front end and now all tooling fits direct to the motors armature. No belts to slip or adjust.

Better still there should be one of the new E1200s in Chesterfield in the new year for demo purposes.

CC
Creative Woodturning, http://www.creative-woodturning.com


----------



## WOLF (11 Mar 2004)

poolewood have not and will not be closing, we use them all the time, and have only been down there last weekend!!!! :lol:


----------



## johnjin (12 Mar 2004)

Hi Wolf
Pleased to see you on these forums.
Some really great people here
And I'm sure your knowledge will be invaluable

john


----------



## Charley (12 Mar 2004)

Welcome to the forums Wolf


----------



## kityuser (12 Mar 2004)

hum........

what can I say, this is what I was told at the time, it was because of a death.

I wasn`t gossip mongering  i was told this by a chap who is a member of the wood turning association that used to meet on their premises.

in fact when he mentioned that they (poolewood) were at the alley palley show I questioned him about the fact they hadn`t closed yet.

glad though because they really do have some excellent stuff.

I COMPLETELY forgot that I started this thread.

AS HAS BEEN MENTIONED BEFORE

******* POOLEWOOD HAVE NOT CLOSED *******


----------



## Alf (12 Mar 2004)

Steven,

I wouldn't worry about it, after all the thread was started over a year ago! If you look back far enough you can find threads about the possibility of Axminster going bust and news that Noah can't find the wood for his Ark... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------

